# Unlocked Kargoroo



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

I picked up my new 28KRS and started loading it. I found the cargo doors latches do not have the ability to be locked. The rear bed slide is the same way, but nobody can get in there. 
Any advise?? Thanks


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello KARGOROOER and Welcome to Outbackers.com sunny

Your 28KRS is pretty new and we'd love to see some pictures of if but I'm confused you say the rear cargo doors latch but can not be locked and the bed but nobody can get in







I don't understand. Can you un latch the rear cargo door and open the TT exposing the garage area or do you have to go in and move the bed and then the door opens???

Sorry no help here

Bill.

Edit garage is in front with cargo door on passenger side.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Hmmm. Are the latches the same on the cargo door as the rear slide ???


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Found a picture here Large Keystone PDF file. The latches look the same as a rear slide.

There has to be a way to lock them?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That has the cargo door on the side of the TT, correct??

Does it lock from the interior??

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Drill a hole through the latch for a small pad lock. It will only keep honest people honest but it will work to stop the casual thief.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A photo would help, these look like the same type of locks on the current Outbacks and even on the Raptor. Of the toyhauler owners many of us use the MasterLock 6270 since they are not as easy to bolt cut off.


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

KARGOROOER said:


> I picked up my new 28KRS and started loading it. I found the cargo doors latches do not have the ability to be locked. The rear bed slide is the same way, but nobody can get in there.
> Any advise?? Thanks
> [snapback]86593[/snapback]​


I have a 23krs and also have come upon this problem. What I do is put a lock on the door when I am away from the camper and remove it when we tow so that it does not wear away at the paint. There are holes already drilled for a lock in the handles. I did not know this until I took a closer look. Hope this helps. Glad to hear there is another Kargoroo owner on the site.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Drill a hole through the latch for a small pad lock. It will only keep honest people honest but it will work to stop the casual thief.
> [snapback]86606[/snapback]​


Ditto ther Andy
There should be a hole for a pad lock like on the rear slide

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

KARGOROOER,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new 28KRS. sunny Have never seen your model, but I know there are others here that can help. Post often and happy camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet adn CONGRATS on your new trailer. I for one would like to hear more about your trailer. I have a buddy who is looking for a cargo trailer and the one you bought sounds perfect for him.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was at my dealer just the other day
And took a walk through a 28KRS they had in front of their showroom
Very nice TT









Don


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

KARGOROOER said:


> I picked up my new 28KRS and started loading it. I found the cargo doors latches do not have the ability to be locked. The rear bed slide is the same way, but nobody can get in there.
> Any advise?? Thanks
> [snapback]86593[/snapback]​


I'm not smart enough to figure out how to put pictures on here yet. What a great site and forum. Everyone seems so friendly.
The door actually is on the side of the tt towards the front. It flips out from the side. The latches are similar to what you see on semi truck doors. There is a lever that pivots over the door and has a latch that secures it to the door. I dont see a hole drilled for a padolock, but will look again.
thanks


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Drill a hole through the latch for a small pad lock. It will only keep honest people honest but it will work to stop the casual thief.
> [snapback]86606[/snapback]​


Thanks for the advice. I was hoping that I wouldn't have to drill holes in my new trailer, but thats all I can see to do.


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

SmkSignals said:


> Hmmm. Are the latches the same on the cargo door as the rear slide ???
> [snapback]86600[/snapback]​


The latches are the same, yes.


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

uh-60guy said:


> KARGOROOER said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up my new 28KRS and started loading it. I found the cargo doors latches do not have the ability to be locked. The rear bed slide is the same way, but nobody can get in there.
> ...


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Found a picture here Large Keystone PDF file. The latches look the same as a rear slide.
> 
> There has to be a way to lock them?
> [snapback]86602[/snapback]​


I will look at the top of the latch. I didnt see a hole, but maybe I overlooked it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the best site on the internet adn CONGRATS on your new trailer. I for one would like to hear more about your trailer. I have a buddy who is looking for a cargo trailer and the one you bought sounds perfect for him.
> [snapback]86734[/snapback]​


Thanks. I am planning a trip over spring break to the Mark Twain National Forest for some dirt bike riding with my kids. 
I liked the trailer because it doesnt weigh alot (5900 lbs). It will fit 3 dirt bikes in the front, and still gives my wife a nice place to hang out while we ride.
I can't wait to take it out for its first trip!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like you got it all figured out!!!

Have fun, and enjoy the 'Roo....

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KARGOROOER said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the best site on the internet adn CONGRATS on your new trailer. I for one would like to hear more about your trailer. I have a buddy who is looking for a cargo trailer and the one you bought sounds perfect for him.
> ...


If you could, take a few pictures when you have the dirt bikes in the trailer. That will give mine friend a good idea of how much room is available.


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> KARGOROOER said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


I will do that! We are going to try a "pre-trip" setup this weekend. I don' know how to put pictures on here, but my 9 year old probably does, so we'll do our best.


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> That has the cargo door on the side of the TT, correct??
> 
> Does it lock from the interior??
> 
> ...


There is no lock on the inside either. I thought about that, but don't want to have to wade through the bikes to get at a lock. I'll do some more looking this weekend.

Lowell


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

lowell

Congrats on your new tt








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

"I don't know how to put pictures on here, but my 9 year old probably does"

LOL !!! Ain't that the truth !!!!

Congrats on the trailer Kargorooer. I have seen pix and they look awesome !!!


----------



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

We have a 28krs too, and absolutely love it! We ride dirt bikes and can fit 4 in the cargo area. We have a Honda crf 250, Yamaha 125ttr, Honda 100, and Honda 50. They all fit and tie down with no problems. It is a full house but still have room for out gear box that stores our gloves, goggles and boots etc.. We should even have room to add another bike when our 3 yr old starts to ride in the next couple of years. We will send pictures of our set up after Labor Day - we are going camping/riding that weekend. We also are trying to find a way to lock our doors and are investigating an indoor slide bolt lock of some type. If we come up with something not posted we will send out the info along with pics!! Happy Camping!!

Shelly
Courtfamily
07 28krs 
03 Yukon xl ( some mods to the engine)
Roger, Shelly, Alex, Karla and Holly ( Gigdet and Otis - Bostons)


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

KARGOROOER said:


> I picked up my new 28KRS and started loading it. I found the cargo doors latches do not have the ability to be locked. The rear bed slide is the same way, but nobody can get in there.
> Any advise?? Thanks


KARGOROOER,
First off WELCOME and I hope you get to love your 28KRS as much as we love ours. I have posted a couple of things that pertain directly to your question. please check them out 
LINK 1 and LINK 2​It has all the information you will need to "fix the problem". Also, there IS a hole ontop of the bracket so you can put a lock on it but the handle may be able to pass around it. Check out the setup I did (before I realized there was already a hole for a lock) I think you will be happy with it.
Again, Welcome and congrats on your new Outback!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard, glad to see another Roo.

NobleEagle has about the best lock set-up I've seen, virtually no way to cut/saw those locks off. I inlarged the top holes that Keystone had so a thicker shank lock would fit, had I seen Noble's idea before I would have gone that way (still going to).

Happy Roo-ing
Dave


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Welcome aboard, glad to see another Roo.
> 
> NobleEagle has about the best lock set-up I've seen, virtually no way to cut/saw those locks off. I inlarged the top holes that Keystone had so a thicker shank lock would fit, had I seen Noble's idea before I would have gone that way (still going to).
> 
> ...


Thanks HTQM







That makes me feel like I actually thought of something pretty good lol


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Drill a hole through the latch for a small pad lock. It will only keep honest people honest but it will work to stop the casual thief.


I here this phase often and I have to disagree with it. I think it's more like it will keep the lazy thief honest. As far as I'm concerned anyone who would be tempted to steel something just because it was easy to do is still just a louse thief no better that any other thief.


----------



## TheVanderMates (Sep 27, 2006)

NOBLE-EAGLE has the best solution I have seen as yet. The problem isnt that there are no holes for padlocks. The problem is that the holes do not line up to put a lock through. It appears that the holes were drilled BEFORE a rubber "bumper pad" was installed on the latch. If the bumpers were removed I think the locks would work but then you would have metal to metal contact on the latch. I have the same problem on the bed slide and the cargo door. I called the factory and they said they were not aware of this situation. (A little hard to beleive). Additionally, standard screw heads are exposed to the outside (to keep the ramp smooth on the inside). While the factory has been a little less than helpful, my dealer (Russ Dean RV in Pasco, WA) is determined to solve it to my satisfaction. I will keep you posted.


----------



## k4man2 (May 20, 2007)

KARGOROOER said:


> I picked up my new 28KRS and started loading it. I found the cargo doors latches do not have the ability to be locked. The rear bed slide is the same way, but nobody can get in there.
> Any advise?? Thanks


I just picked my 2007 28krs up a couple of days ago. Both the cargo door and Slide out handles do have a way of locking. After placing the handle in the closed position, look down from the top and you will see a hole for a pad lock to go into. I bought padlocks from brinks at Wal=mart, that have around a 4" shank to the lock. So that you can go completely around the handle. It works great.

k4man2


----------

